# Hey guys.....question for you...



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I know all men are different when it comes to this, but why won't you (the ones that won't) have sex with your wife when it's "that time of the month"? :scratchhead:

I know some do and will, but some refuse. Why?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm, I was always under the impression that it was the wives who restricted this. I guess I live in a bubble. If given the chance, I'd gladly earn my "red wings"!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Hiya Sw in some culturals this was taboo or looked down upon i believe even the old testament has some info on this subject yes times have certainly changed as working pointed out earning one's red wings is now considered manly or alpha if you will go figure 

take care


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

its not something i ever really enjoyed, its messy and she never acted interested during that time anyway. but i will say, i recognize its a private time for her if she wishes it to be


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

No red wings for me but when my wife wants it , she wants it , we just put down the red towel.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

SA's husband said:


> No red wings for me but when my wife wants it , she wants it , we just put down the red towel.


:rofl:

are you THE SA's husband?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't refuse, but I'm not exactly crazy about it. The biggest thing for me is the smell.

Normally I love the way my wife smells, but during her period it's rather kills the mood for me. I also feel the need to take a shower after to get the smell and just to feel clean again.

My wife just looks at it as a break from sex, and for me I find it easy to be w/o sex for 3-5 days when I know she's having her period. It doesn't feel like a rejection to me, just a break from our sex lives.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> :rofl:
> 
> are you THE SA's husband?


 



Welcome SA's husband!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

It has never stopped me. It will stop her though...


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> Hiya Sw in some culturals this was taboo or looked down upon i believe even the old testament has some info on this subject yes times have certainly changed as working pointed out earning one's red wings is now considered manly or alpha if you will go figure
> 
> take care


Not sure about all that, have not looked into it. I just know all men are different when it comes to this type of thing. 

For instance, my hubs refuses to do it during that time. He's about the only one EVER that's been that way. 

I admit, it feels good during that time and helps with those menstrual headaches.  Or at least that's how I remember it. :scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I just won't do it my first day when it's heavy heavy...but we have towels for mess.


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

SA's husband said:


> No red wings for me but when my wife wants it , she wants it , we just put down the red towel.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

SA's husband said:


> No red wings for me but when my wife wants it , she wants it , we just put down the red towel.


Mr. SA's Husband. I need to know this from you. Do actually walk on water?


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I know all men are different when it comes to this, but why won't you (the ones that won't) have sex with your wife when it's "that time of the month"? :scratchhead:
> 
> I know some do and will, but some refuse. Why?


I am not big on the sight of blood so I am not big on it. That being said I wouldn't refuse it.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

this is what i was referencing to your question 

Leviticus 12:2 "Say to the Israelites: 'A woman who becomes pregnant and gives birth to a son will be ceremonially unclean for seven days, just as she is unclean during her monthly period.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Leviticus 15:20 "'Anything she lies on during her period will be unclean, and anything she sits on will be unclean.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ezekiel 36:17 "Son of man, when the people of Israel were living in their own land, they defiled it by their conduct and their actions. Their conduct was like a woman's monthly uncleanness in my sight.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I've done it before. Usually it's when she gets too worked up from taking care of me during that time. It doesn't feel as good during that time.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Kobo said:


> I've done it before. Usually it's when she gets too worked up from taking care of me during that time. It doesn't feel as good during that time.



For you or for her? :scratchhead:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> this is what i was referencing to your question
> 
> Leviticus 12:2 "Say to the Israelites: 'A woman who becomes pregnant and gives birth to a son will be ceremonially unclean for seven days, just as she is unclean during her monthly period.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



We're not Israeli. :rofl:


Also, says nothing about giving birth to a daughter.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The daughter verse says 14 days. Not that I agree with any of it.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

For me this was never an issue when I was married, I was always willing, it was my ex wife that sometimes would want to, sometimes would not. It was like when she didn't want to have sex she used her "period" as an excuse.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm always willing but my wife isn't. I've never been able to get her to climax during her period. I think she's just very self conscious about herself during that time. Doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

southern wife said:


> We're not Israeli. :rofl:
> 
> 
> Also, says nothing about giving birth to a daughter.


There are also new testament variations as well the point was in answering your question i was giving you my take on it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Unclean? LOL I'm probably more clean during my cycle because I just want to be more clean.

Thank goodness we don't live by the bible.


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife and I did it when we were first married. It was messy though, and she just lost interest in that time of the month. Re Leviticus, that book contains a host of laws that even the most devout Christians do not observe. Log onto Rachel Held Evans blog, if you'd like to see a progressive fundamentalist take on this.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I know all men are different when it comes to this, but why won't you (the ones that won't) have sex with your wife when it's "that time of the month"? :scratchhead:
> 
> I know some do and will, but some refuse. Why?


I will i dont mind at all

maybe i should not have answered than.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SA's husband said:


> No red wings for me but when my wife wants it , she wants it , we just put down the red towel.


I feel weird "meeting" SA's husband in this topic...but...good to see you here!! heheh


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

rundown said:


> Mr. SA's Husband. I need to know this from you. Do actually walk on water?


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Leviticus 15:20 "'Anything she lies on during her period will be unclean, and anything she sits on will be unclean.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


so she can still do it doggy style, right :scratchhead:


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't like it during that time and we usually don't, except maybe during the very end. Makes the anticipation of it ending super-sweet.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

when it was the only time the exw would do it, you take what you can get.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I don't like it during that time and we usually don't,


the exw wife would only want it then.
she said the orgasms were better, helped with the cramps and plunged the left over guts out.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> the exw wife would only want it then.
> she said the orgasms were better, helped with the cramps and plunged the left over guts out.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

LMAO! There needs to be a TMI button to click on....


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

southern wife said:


> For you or for her? :scratchhead:


for me


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> , helped with the cramps and plunged the left over guts out.



:lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :iagree:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hi southernwife ~

Not a guy. 

But, my H doesn't have a problem with doing it during that time of the month. He's not particularly squeamish, but I suppose some men are. It can be kind of gross at times.

So, if we don't do it then, it's because of me and my choice ... because I normally feel really crummy then. And having an O then usually makes my cramps so much worse, so I envy women who that helps with. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

What!?!

and give up blowjob week! Never, I say!

(Kidding...kidding)


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> What!?!
> 
> and give up blowjob week! Never, I say!
> 
> (Kidding...kidding)


YES!!

I thought I posted here earlier.

I don`t have a problem with sex during her period but she doesn`t like it so we would abstain from intercourse and it guaranteed at least 4 BJ`s to completion for me that week.

She had a hysterectomy about a year ago and now I actually kinda miss it.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I dated someone for a short while who didn't want to have sex then because he didn't like seeing blood on his penis. I think it psychologically freaked him out. 

He was an Aussie, not Israeli. :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mistys dad said:


> What!?!
> 
> and give up blowjob week! Never, I say!
> 
> (Kidding...kidding)


 My silly husband has said a # of times...that he feels "selfish" if I am not getting mine... I am like... "Is there something wrong with you (kidding)...You don't want it ?"... then I go at it anyway, cause I WANT IT. (and so does he! ).... But I swear, he gets more pleasure giving me pleasure... even during this time... I know this is what drives him.... 

Years ago, it would have been "eeeewwww" for me... I would have NEVER wanted to go there, even feeling it was wrong somehow (those scriptures)...... but then 3 yrs ago happened.... that all was blown to the wind....I felt like I was going to DIE waiting DAYS for sex again... He let me know it didn't bother him, so there it started... The gusher days he gets bjs, the panty liner & a little more... we still have FUN.



> *norajane said*: dated someone for a short while who didn't want to have sex then because he didn't like seeing blood on his penis. I think it psychologically freaked him out.


 It doesn't bother my husband but I still don't want him to look... I always tell him not too .....I go run for a warm washcloth & give him a sweet cleaning afterwards... I feel good, he feels good. It's all gooood.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

We occasionally do it during, but I prefer to avoid it. Basically, if we are really horny, we'll make it work with the aforementioned towel, otherwise, we skip. My W's periods are pretty short anyway - only about 3 days.

The one upside is that it's a very safe time as far as getting pregnant is concerned. Just let it fly.  But it does feel different - looser, so not as good.


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

rundown said:


> Mr. SA's Husband. I need to know this from you. Do actually walk on water?


:scratchhead: By the way my wife talks, some may think so. So long as I am giving it to her, I walk on water. I'm not complaining.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

SA's husband;674231So long as I am giving it to her said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yes, that's what we hear!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

norajane said:


> I dated someone for a short while who didn't want to have sex then because he didn't like seeing blood on his penis. I think it psychologically freaked him out. :


This is exactly what my wife has told me.

The site of my penis covered in blood was psychologically messing with her so I just thought of it as Mistys Dad said "Blow Job Week".


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

SA's husband said:


> :scratchhead: By the way my wife talks, some may think so. So long as I am giving it to her, I walk on water. I'm not complaining.


What vitamins is she taking? I want to buy stock in the pharmaceutical company.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

When we had sex we avoided intercourse on the heavy days. Looking back I assumed it was because she didn't want to but I never pushed it. 

I remember a couple of times when she badly needed relief I would use my hand. It did the trick and I wasn't grossed out.


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> What vitamins is she taking? I want to buy stock in the pharmaceutical company.


I think the better question would be to ask what vitamins HE is taking, he is obviously doing something right.


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

She doesn't take anything, always been a ball of fire, too much energy, she is always eating chocolate. She gives me a handful of vitamins every morning, I know she researches this stuff, she could be feeding me anything. She doesn't need anything to pump her up, don't wish that upon me. I am joking.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

river rat said:


> My wife and I did it when we were first married. It was messy though, and she just lost interest in that time of the month. Re Leviticus, that book contains a host of laws that even the most devout Christians do not observe. Log onto Rachel Held Evans blog, if you'd like to see a progressive fundamentalist take on this.


Christ came to free Christians from the Mosaic Laws so unless you're Jewish... but that's another discussion.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

sandc said:


> Christ came to free Christians from the Mosaic Laws so unless you're Jewish... but that's another discussion.


A good chunk of the Mosaic sexual law still carries over to Christianity, according to the New Testament.

As for you "red wing" recipients, do you guys still have your "original" colors?


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> this is what i was referencing to your question
> 
> Leviticus 12:2 "Say to the Israelites: 'A woman who becomes pregnant and gives birth to a son will be ceremonially unclean for seven days, just as she is unclean during her monthly period.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

get it right now. zi said give me a couple verses of red towels in the sunset.(red sails in the sunset) & someone else said "it's free. it's fun, and you can do it at home. if she wants,accomadate her.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a question for the guys who do during that time of the month.

Is there a different feel? What I mean is my stbxh stopped wanting to be with me during that time, so one day I asked him why. He said I felt gritty. It was never a problem for almost 20 years. Of course, this could have been another one of his elaborate excuses to begin cutting me off from sex, as frequency was falling like snow during a blizzard and soon I found out about his porn/masturbation habit. Quite honestly, to be told I was gritty made me feel insecure, and the way he told me was insensitive.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

SaltInWound said:


> I have a question for the guys who do during that time of the month.
> 
> Is there a different feel? What I mean is my stbxh stopped wanting to be with me during that time, so one day I asked him why. He said I felt gritty. It was never a problem for almost 20 years. Of course, this could have been another one of his elaborate excuses to begin cutting me off from sex, as frequency was falling like snow during a blizzard and soon I found out about his porn/masturbation habit. Quite honestly, to be told I was gritty made me feel insecure, and the way he told me was insensitive.


It feels different for me. You can see I said as much when this thread originally came up. Just doesn't feel right. Grip not as good, etc. I'm sure you ladies have differing levels of menstration so every lady would feel different. Not to mention I'm circumcised so I'm probably losing sensitivity as the years go on.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have no problem with it during that time of the month. It is the wife who shuts down the cave...she is very self conscious about it, so we do other things. No problem.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> I have a question for the guys who do during that time of the month.
> 
> Is there a different feel? What I mean is my stbxh stopped wanting to be with me during that time, so one day I asked him why. He said I felt gritty. It was never a problem for almost 20 years. Of course, this could have been another one of his elaborate excuses to begin cutting me off from sex, as frequency was falling like snow during a blizzard and soon I found out about his porn/masturbation habit. Quite honestly, to be told I was gritty made me feel insecure, and the way he told me was insensitive.



I have only had sex once with a woman during " that time."
I am very sensitive to smell, and I didn't particularly find that scent to be 
" sexy" or erotic, so the experience was not nice.
Never done it with my wife during that time, even though she ask's sometimes.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> I have a question for the guys who do during that time of the month.
> 
> Is there a different feel? What I mean is my stbxh stopped wanting to be with me during that time, so one day I asked him why. He said I felt gritty. It was never a problem for almost 20 years. Of course, this could have been another one of his elaborate excuses to begin cutting me off from sex, as frequency was falling like snow during a blizzard and soon I found out about his porn/masturbation habit. Quite honestly, to be told I was gritty made me feel insecure, and the way he told me was insensitive.


It's obviously slicker than usually, so her grip isn't as strong. It's been about 20 years (hysterectomy) so it's not something that's fresh on my mind. I've never allowed that to get in the way back in the day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm, it stinks

STBX forced me to do it anyway to prevent dealing with PMS


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

southern wife said:


> I know all men are different when it comes to this, but why won't you (the ones that won't) have sex with your wife when it's "that time of the month"? :scratchhead:
> 
> I know some do and will, but some refuse. Why?


First the last thing my wife wants is sex during her period and thank gosh because it does nothing for me. I can only speak for myself, but I'm 95%% mental when it comes to sex. My mind overrides any pleasure I may feel because I find it woefully unattractive mentally. 

I don't even like having sex unless I have recently showered and prefer the same for her. If it's gonna be 5 course foreplay, toys, sex, etc I would prefer it if we both just had showers.

So, yeah sex during the period........pffttt it's happens 5 times in 20 years if that.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

H never had a problem with it. So I never cared.


----------

